# Just got off the Disney Dream ship: took the DVC presentation on board



## dlpearson (Apr 17, 2011)

Overall, it's nice (2nd DCL cruise--first one was the Magic 2 years ago).  The pool area is very small.  Two small pools on the main deck with sundeck in between the two.  One is very shallow, for young children, the other was 5.5 feet deep, but pretty small.  Couldn't stay in more than 2 minutes without getting constantly splashed.  Rooms are nice.  Port windows seem bigger (we didn't have a balcony this time).  Bed was very comfortable.

The adults only/quiet pool, while nice, was also very small. The new AquaDuck coaster is fun (albeit rather mild compared to full scale water coaster rides such as Atlantis), but wait until 7:00 p.m. or later as the line is only 5 minutes long (otherwise plan to wait 45 minutes).

Took the DVC sales pitch while on board.  Selling Bay Lake Tower at a $10 per point discount on board (or so they said). So initial price of $130 (instead of the going rate of $140).  Other perks to buy on the ship included free 2010 points, and an additional $10 point discount (so $120 pp) if you bought a 160 point package, $14 additional discount if you bought a 220 point package, and additional $16 point discount if you bought a 320 or larger point package.  Plus, if you bought 220 points or more, you got an immediate $500 shipboard credit to spend while onboard.

I received a 2011 vacation points chart (which includes Aulani), a Member Geaways Maps booklet, and a thick "dream" booklet with pictures of all the resorts (except Aulani), room layouts, overview of DVC, etc.  If anyone wants them, PM me and I'll be happy to snail mail them to you.  Oh, and I forgot: an extra bonus for attending was a black and white photo of Walt and Lilly Disney on a cruise.  I'll throw that in, too!

-David


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2011)

Those prices for BLT are $10 less than what I have been hearing, I think (well, with that 160 minimum).  Thanks for the "Dream" review.  My son sees the cruise commercials and wants to go! 

I pm'd you in case the photo of Walt and Lilly is still available, and the book, too  .


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 18, 2011)

Denise L said:


> Those prices for BLT are $10 less than what I have been hearing, I think (well, with that 160 minimum).  Thanks for the "Dream" review.  My son sees the cruise commercials and wants to go!
> 
> I pm'd you in case the photo of Walt and Lilly is still available, and the book, too  .



At times over the years, I've heard of slightly better deals to be had on DCL.

Also the sales center at the Chicago area mall, had at times better deals than buying from DVC in Orlando. I know Tomandrobin probably remembers it. 
I think it they were tossing in a couple of AP's even for add-ons for existing customers.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 18, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> Also the sales center at the Chicago area mall, had at times better deals than buying from DVC in Orlando. I know Tomandrobin probably remembers it.
> I think it they were tossing in a couple of AP's even for add-ons for existing customers.



Yup, yup....

I know I tried really, really hard to get the Chicago deal via Orlando, they would not budge. 

I think its funny how your best direct DVC purchase can not be made by buying in Orlando, even if you are already an existing member.....baffles the mind.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 18, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Yup, yup....
> 
> I know I tried really, really hard to get the Chicago deal via Orlando, they would not budge.
> 
> I think its funny how your best direct DVC purchase can not be made by buying in Orlando, even if you are already an existing member.....baffles the mind.



Could we have made a road trip to Chicago and got that deal? It's only a 4 hour drive for us. 

Remember those member gatherings they had out in CA? I think Casey the DVC girl was there. If I remember there was some really nice pricing and incentives.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2011)

SWA flies to Chicago.  

We should start a sightings thread of BEST DIRECT DVC deal of the week. We have enough members to outfox the DVC Mouse between all its DVC sales sights.

Beside Orlando, how many DVC sites does Disney sell at?


----------



## logan115 (Apr 18, 2011)

Perhaps we just need to get a list of "local" TUGGERs that may be able to help out on regional deals.

I'll even offer to cover Chicago as Doorway to Dreams is only 15-20 mins away at Woodfield Mall.  

We'd just need to create a resale contract to protect both sides before the original points are even purchased !

Chris


----------

